# Australian Cattle Dog in TX needs a job



## AllenK (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey all we rescued a Red Heeler from the Streets around Easter. I do need her off my property soon as she is wonderful around everything but chicken. She has been fully vetted now, spayed, heart worm treated, fully vaccinated. My wife is going out of country next month and at that point if I can not find a home for her she is going to the high kill shelter if I can not find a better option.

It will be an incredible shame as this is a loyal and trusting soul who would be an asset for anyone raising 4 legged livestock.

I am willing to travel 3 hours to meet you with her.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2018)

Try listing her on Craigs List. I'll bet she goes fast to a good home.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 18, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Try listing her on Craigs List. I'll bet she goes fast to a good home.


I know that would probably work, however, 99% of the people down here, I cannot explain it. They don't deserve dogs. I live in border town Texas. I really need to know she is placed out of this region of Texas to feel right about it, otherwise, it is better to euthanize her.

Additionally if I craigslist brownsville her she will most likely become a bait dog.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2018)

What about placing her with a rescue?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 18, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What about placing her with a rescue?


I like Bay's suggestion on looking for a rescue group to take her. It would be such a shame to euthanize a good dog. I understand your concern that she may become a bait dog and we definitely DON'T want that!


----------



## AllenK (Jul 18, 2018)

Baymule said:


> What about placing her with a rescue?


OMG we have been trying this. We are even trying to send her to Germany to keep her alive. If you have a specific rescue organization in mind please provide me with contact info.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2018)

I found this. Hope it helps.

https://www.texascattledogrescue.com/adopt.html

https://www.facebook.com/TexasCattleDogRescue/


----------



## AllenK (Jul 18, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I found this. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://www.texascattledogrescue.com/adopt.html
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TexasCattleDogRescue/


Thank you for trying. I have been to both of those sites already,they appear to be useless, never responded. Wife is going to take her to Europe and there she will find a forever home, this is plan B


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2018)

God bless you both for being such good and kind people to one of God's creatures.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> God bless you both for being such good and kind people to one of God's creatures.


We will not let this dog go down without a fight. We really like her and are invested in her.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 19, 2018)

AllenK said:


> We will not let this dog go down without a fight. We really like her and are invested in her.


We are even going to sell our wedding rings to a gold shop to ensure she gets to where she needs to bo in Europe.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

AllenK said:


> We are even going to sell our wedding rings to a gold shop to ensure she gets to where she needs to bo in Europe.


She is one very lucky dog. I hope you stick around on this forum. I was born in San Benito, my parents moved to Longview when I was 2, but we went back to the Valley for years to visit. I haven't been back there in many years.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> She is one very lucky dog. I hope you stick around on this forum. I was born in San Benito, my parents moved to Longview when I was 2, but we went back to the Valley for years to visit. I haven't been back there in many years.


Wow San Benito is just around the corner from us and this address was a San Benito address 2 years ago. it is currently Los Fresnos. I do have to admit I live in the coolest part of TX, well except for Austin. I live in a colonias region. Also I am probably the only english as a first language speaker for miles around. I am fluent in German but that gets me nowhere here. Regardless, it is the bomb I can get awesome breakfast tacos with awesome salsa daily(way better than SanAntonio's). I think some Brownsville joint won this years breakfast taco award.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2018)

My mother graduated from Weslaco high school when she was 16, went to business college for a year and went to work in an office. World War 2 broke out and she was hired for a military base office. At 18, because of her experience, (LOL) she was made office manager and sent to Del Rio. 

My Daddy never graduated, joined the Navy for 8 years and went all the wat through WW2. He was raised in the Valley also, his father was a poor sharecropper. My Daddy worked on crews of men, digging the irrigation canals with shovels. 

My Mother's Father was Postmaster in Weslaco and retired from there. We used to go see him and he always had breakfast at The Cortez Hotel. We went across the border, went to the markets and restuarants and had a good time. It is all different now. A lot of family history is in the Valley.


----------



## AllenK (Jul 28, 2018)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=dHlYOGE0aVNXNktkV0wzeUFlX041LXQtcmhmSTNB

She is a good loyal and loving animal.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2018)

She is pretty.


----------



## AllenK (Aug 1, 2018)

I wish I could say she is HW-but the vet test after tretment she still tests positive. ///////////she was fine taking the Iverheart stuff. I was layingon the floor as a drunken Texan and she kept me wonderful company. She would bond with anyone who could bond with a dog of this caliber. We took her to the vet today. Go Aggies!(Aggies are a Texan thing) and my uncle Lonnie teaches there. So I love A and M.

She would be an excellent guard dog for anyone who wouldn't tie her out. I wil say she protect you from chicken.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 27, 2018)

Did you ever find a home for her? I am curious what ever happened to her. It would be a shame if she got put down


----------



## AllenK (Oct 31, 2018)

kdogg331 said:


> Did you ever find a home for her? I am curious what ever happened to her. It would be a shame if she got put down


We will not aloow her to be put down. We really want her to find a good home. She is a great animal.


----------



## kdogg331 (Oct 31, 2018)

AllenK said:


> We will not aloow her to be put down. We really want her to find a good home. She is a great animal.



That's good! I am glad you are so devoted to her! A lot of people wouldn't be.


----------

